# Operation Desert Storm



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

30 years ago this month, the US military ended Operation Desert Shield and began Operation Desert Storm.

Desert Shield was the deployment of US and UN forces to Saudi Arabia in response to Saddam Hussien invading neighboring Kuwait.
This lasted from Aug 7, 1990 to Jan 16, 1991.

On Jan 17, 1991, Desert Storm began when Saddam Hussien defied UN Security Council demands to withdraw from Kuwait.
For the next 39 days, Air Force, Navy, and Marine air assets flew more than 116,000 combat sorties and dropped 88,500 tons of bombs on Iraq airfields, communication centers, oil fields, and other targets.

The ground war phase began at 0400 hours on Feb 24, 1991. In only 100 hours of ground combat, the Iraqis were pushed out of Kuwait.

In 43 days of combat, US forces suffered 147 hostile action deaths, 151 non-hostile deaths, and 467 wounded.

To my Desert Shield/Desert Storm Brothers and Sisters - good job, and Welcome Home.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

We needed a decisive win for a change!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

30 years ago? Doesn’t seem it should be that long ago.


----------



## jasonv (Oct 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 30 years ago this month, the US military ended Operation Desert Shield and began Operation Desert Storm.
> 
> Desert Shield was the deployment of US and UN forces to Saudi Arabia in response to Saddam Hussien invading neighboring Kuwait.
> This lasted from Aug 7, 1990 to Jan 16, 1991.
> ...


I have just one correction to this excellent post- Add the Army to the 116,000 combat sorties. And some Army Aviators would argue it isn't a combat sorties if you are over treetop level 

One of the things I am most proud of is the Army deployed Vietnam era aircraft and fought and won with them. The Army send over Hueys and Cobras we had been flying and maintaining since Vietnam.

Chinooks also but by 1991 they were all D models, although many D models were rebuilt A,B,C models with Vietnam service.
The Army also flew and deployed its fleet of fixed wing OV1 Mohawks to Desert Storm.

And of course Blackhawks and Apaches and Kiowas but those just do not have the character.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jasonv said:


> I have just one correction to this excellent post- Add the Army to the 116,000 combat sorties. And some Army Aviators would argue it isn't a combat sorties if you are over treetop level
> 
> One of the things I am most proud of is the Army deployed Vietnam era aircraft and fought and won with them. The Army send over Hueys and Cobras we had been flying and maintaining since Vietnam.
> 
> ...


Blame VFW magazine.
I condensed down a 4 page article to come up with what I posted.
That is where the facts and figures came from. :tango_face_smile:

And, of course, with my background I agree 100% with your sentiment that Vietnam helicopters certainly have character.

Thank you for serving our country.:vs_cool:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn! has it been 30 years? All of a sudden I feel much older.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Damn! has it been 30 years? All of a sudden I feel much older.


 Yes often seems like just a short time ago and then other times 100 years. How often do you look at old pictures and it seems like it was not real and other times to real.
Yesterday I sat with a Army Specialist E-4 records and paper work need to be gone over . She ask question both related to what we were there for and some just her own. Some i could not answer fully . They did bring back images that have not replayed for many years.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes often seems like just a short time ago and then other times 100 years. How often do you look at old pictures and it seems like it was not real and other times to real.
> Yesterday I sat with a Army Specialist E-4 records and paper work need to be gone over . She ask question both related to what we were there for and some just her own. Some i could not answer fully . They did bring back images that have not replayed for many years.


Thank you for your service.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We all recall the sound of our mother's voice telling us to get up get out of bed . . . or to come to a meal . . . that CERTAIN voice she used for just you.

Cashed in that same memory block of things we will never forget . . . the Huey coming in . . . the Huey overhead

Or the dipstic starched and pressed major . . . outside the Saigon PX . . . demanding you juggle two hands full of stuff for the departing convoy . . . so you can salute him.

Yeah . . . things to remember.  

And I do remember you guys going across the Kuwait border . . . and I recall how much we were all praying for your safe return . . . hoping for the mission's success also . . . but the safe return of our sons and daughters . . . was far, far, far more important.

Thank you all for your service . . . God bless you.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> We all recall the sound of our mother's voice telling us to get up get out of bed . . . or to come to a meal . . . that CERTAIN voice she used for just you.
> 
> Cashed in that same memory block of things we will never forget . . . the Huey coming in . . . the Huey overhead
> 
> ...


I also remember the ground assault, watching live on TV with my wife in the safety of our home.
I had been out 20 years at the time, but I remember that the emotions were very intense.

The January issue of VFW magazine has pictures and short, personal stories of some of the participants. Reading it made me very proud of our younger Brothers and Sisters.

@dwight55 we are old and gray now, but we have the title Combat Veteran, and sometimes that gives us another way of looking at things.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> Thank you for your service.


Thank you, It was not always easy but Army was good for me and good to me . And they still keep depositing tax payer money in my account. The good days far surpassed the bad.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I was in Kings Bay GA, ready to go on patrol.. I did nothing..


----------



## akgriffin (Mar 5, 2018)

still have my oil stained clothes and gear from that shit hole. was 3/3 at khafji then to the airport.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Watch for possible after affects. Think I done told of a very close young family friend...same age as my oldest who served on a Patriot Missle battery..died a few years ago. Came down with some kinda ultra rare version of ALS and lingered for years slowly losing his functions. The VA wasn't sure if it was caused by sniffing the "harmless they were told" smoke off the burn pits or the anthrax vaccine or a combo.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Watch for possible after affects. Think I done told of a very close young family friend...same age as my oldest who served on a Patriot Missle battery..died a few years ago. Came down with some kinda ultra rare version of ALS and lingered for years slowly losing his functions. The VA wasn't sure if it was caused by sniffing the "harmless they were told" smoke off the burn pits or the anthrax vaccine or a combo.


I say Burn pits.. Nasty stuff right there...
I have had the anthrax vaccines, and I am okay... So I am told...


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I salute anyone that served.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I say Burn pits.. Nasty stuff right there...
> I have had the anthrax vaccines, and I am okay... So I am told...


VFW, American Legion, AMVETS, and Vietnam Veterans of America have been trying for years to get Congress to pass legislation mandating that diseases linked to possible Burn Pit exposure be added to VA disability, just like Agent Orange connected diseases.
The VA is fighting this tooth and nail.

Vietnam veterans know how the American government screws over our vets, and we've been going to the mat for our Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Damn! has it been 30 years? All of a sudden I feel much older.


Tell me about it!
On minute I'm kid (19) flying over South East Asia refueling B-52's, F-105's and F-4's during Vietnam and the next I'm in Saudi Arabia for Desert Storm.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

bigwheel said:


> Watch for possible after affects. Think I done told of a very close young family friend...same age as my oldest who served on a Patriot Missle battery..died a few years ago. Came down with some kinda ultra rare version of ALS and lingered for years slowly losing his functions. The VA wasn't sure if it was caused by sniffing the "harmless they were told" smoke off the burn pits or the anthrax vaccine or a combo.


I’m sorry for your loss Sir. 😞 

A life long friend of my developed non Hodgkin lymphoma after being near the burn pits in Saudi. His private Dr’s associate it with chemical exposure of some type. He sold business machines for a living so it wasn’t from his work after the military.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

I got RAD (Reactive Airway Disorder) from the smoke pits and the sulfur fires in Mosul. I can smell about as great as a hound dog now, I'm susceptible to get sick easier (i.e.) Covid-19, smells as small as cooking are overwhelming sometimes. When I get sick it gets worse on all symptoms.
It was 18 years ago March 19/20 Operation Iraqi Freedom kicked off or Operation Desert Eagle as we knew it as the missiles flew over our heads.
April 16th coming up is date etched in my brain of when UXO (Unexploded Ordinance toe poppers)went off wounded 3 of our guys, 2 civilians and killed one civilian. Not going to get in details but I was first one in and the place was full of them in the grass I rescued all 5 and couple others helped me after I accessed situation got to work and made way. We should of gotten a Bronze star at minimum instead we got an Army Commendation medal, though am thankful to made it out alive instead.
What angers me is a POG who did nothing but stay behind the wire get a Silver Star cause he was in charge of motor pool.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I had just turned 19, part of an M1A1 tank crew with B Co, 4/32nd Armor Regiment "Red Lions", 3rd Armor Division and we proceeded to kick the crap out of the Republican Guard with the 2nd ACR. My unit ended up being one of the last to leave theatre and were relieved by a French unit from the U.N. Left all of our tanks, APC's and vehicles in Kuwait.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I had just turned 19, part of an M1A1 tank crew with B Co, 4/32nd Armor Regiment "Red Lions", 3rd Armor Division and we proceeded to kick the crap out of the Republican Guard with the 2nd ACR. My unit ended up being one of the last to leave theatre and were relieved by a French unit from the U.N. Left all of our tanks, APC's and vehicles in Kuwait.


First...thank your for your service.
2nd, it sucks when we leave everything behind.

When I was 10 years old, my Dad got stationed in France. He went over first to get things ready for the family to follow.
De Gaulle had other ideas and kicked the American troops out of France. We ended up in Germany instead.

My Dad said...before they left the bases, all the buildings were stripped of everything...copper pipe, electrical wiring, sinks, latrines...you name it. Took bulldozers to all the runways.

Makes me smile when I think of that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> First...thank your for your service.
> 2nd, it sucks when we leave everything behind.
> 
> When I was 10 years old, my Dad got stationed in France. He went over first to get things ready for the family to follow.
> ...


I did a 3 week rotation to Guatemala with the MN National Guard as part of "Operation Timberwolf" in 1995. I went down with a transportation unit and our mission was bringing all trucks, and hauling all heavy construction equipment from up in the mountains down to the ports to be shipped out. I will never forget how damn dangerous it was driving on those mountains in that country. My point is that the National Guard had built temporary bases for us as we were just one rotation and there had been several before us stretching over a year. Building schools, fixing roads and other construction projects in the country. After my rotation left, the engineers tore down all of the temporary basis, busted up all of the concrete and destroyed all of the buildings. We left nothing other than the good will constructions projects that were built in the craphole country.


----------

